# Future Fear



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

SBS Dateline | Future Fear

This is an article/video pertaining to us lovely preppers. The video will air on Dateline this Sunday at 8:30 PM. I don't have cable but I thought everyone else here would be interested in watching.

Cheers!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't think most of us will be able to watch it. As best I can tell, it's an Australian station.

It looks like a site where you can watch the videos online, after the initial broadcast. Let's check into the site next week.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

My mistake. I should have read into it more. That's a bit difficult with only having mobile internet. Look forward to hearing about it if anyone watches the video.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh no, not a mistake, salek, we can still watch it on the 'net. That's even better since many of us have no cable/satelite for TV viewing!

We'd have never known about this show, so thanks for posting this. I plan to look it up after it airs. Looks like a good topic!


----------



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting it, I don’t have cable/satellite either.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I had to stop when the guy started talking about 'The Galactic Alignment'... :nuts:

no offense, don't want to start a flame war :sssh:

I'll watch it later, after I decompress


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Why do these tell the whole world what they have and what they're doing. :gaah:


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow.... I dont really know what to say, other than I feel a little stupid watching this. It makes me feel as though I don't know anything about prepping. (Which then again their are so many topics within it that I don't).

the only thing he has thought about is getting to the bunker with his 3 days of food, a gun that will kill a deer at a mile, and his wife and kid. He hasn't really thought it through. I wonder what happens when everyone wants a ticket to the cruise ship?


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Uncle Joe, I agree with you. Why would anyone get on TV and show & tell? No one knows what we have stored and that's the way I plan to keep it. Everyone knows we can a lot of food but not to the extent that we do.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> Why do these tell the whole world what they have and what they're doing. :gaah:


some misguided sense of 'teaching a man to fish' would be my guess... or hubris :nuts:

when I 'teach a man to fish' I want to know the person, WHO it is I am teaching & if it's worth my time


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I have had a few women ask me to teach them how to can, but no one has shown up ready to go to work. Guess they really weren't that interested.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I think if we knew the details most of these "look at me I am ready for the end" people who tell the world what they are doing are "the latest fad type" and when the end that they forsee doesn't come when they decide that it should they abandon being ready and return to the sheeple fold. There is no point trying to "teach people to fish" unless they ask and still if you show a newbe all your "trophys and tackle" you just overwhelm them anyway. Kind of like "Survivor man" show people that a stupid whiner can survive after 2 or 3
weeks of training by locals. :scratch 
Maybe the light will come on for a couple of people because of these broadcasts 
I have certainly noticed that a lot more people are aware that the infrastructure is fragile,but of these only a few feel that it is their responsiblity to get them selves ready


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

I haven't looked at the video yet but I agree. I've been following the Dervaes family for awhile now and know that if the SHTF, they will most likely be over run by sheeple. They live in Pasadena, Calif. and announce where they live. :nuts: Unless they have a BOL and can access it before any one realizes what's going on...good luck to them.


----------

